# Would You Buy a Skinny Barrel 686?



## Stargater53 (Dec 10, 2018)

I'm getting so tired of .357 revolvers with underlugs. I would so love to see skinny barreled guns make a come back.The best guns I have are Ruger Security-Six and Speed-Six revolvers, guns with modest barrels with (I think) better balance than the GP100s. The 686 revolvers are great pistols. But I'd like to have one a more modest barrel. 

What do you think? Would you buy a 686 3-incher with a skinny barrel? Or a modest bull barrel?

When I think of .357s, I think hiking, fishing, camping, hunting and so forth. The 686 is a great range and competition gun, but outdoors, meh, not so hot to haul around! No gun writer ever complained that the model 66 recoiled too much, or that the Security-Six tended to jump out of their hands.

What do you think? 

--


----------



## aarondhgraham (Mar 17, 2011)

You mean like a S&W 620?










Basically a half-lug 686 with a two-piece barrel.

I tried to find one for years,,,
I too dislike the 686 full under-lug


----------



## Stargater53 (Dec 10, 2018)

Nice looking piece. Didn't know it existed. 

Is it difficult to find?


----------



## aarondhgraham (Mar 17, 2011)

Hello Stargater53.

When I first learned of the S&W 620 I went on a search for one,,,
In 7-8 years of looking I've only seen one on Gunbroker.

I believe they are made of "*Unobtainium*".

Aarond

.


----------

